# NY/PA Trail rides



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm from NY as well! You live about 3 hours away from where I do. I actually have a horrible time finding "horse friendly" trails. I go up to Henderson Harbor and ride, it's by the water and beautiful.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The formatting makes it hard to read so I did not read thru the whole thing but try here:

NYS Horse Council

If there is nothing listed there I am sure someone involved in the horse council will know where to find it.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

White Foot said:


> I'm from NY as well! You live about 3 hours away from where I do. I actually have a horrible time finding "horse friendly" trails. I go up to Henderson Harbor and ride, it's by the water and beautiful.


 
We do a ride up near buffalo once a month it a hunter pace and it has amazing trails. Our first one is the 22. We ride alot on the rails to trails they are very nice also. But we looking for more of a competitive thing to do with what we love..trail riding and our area does not offer alot of them unless it some dirty little secret i not aware off lol:twisted:


----------

